# Trip advice needed.



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

I posted this on the inshore Q&A section as well? Hopefully we can get some fly advice for our trip.

I will be bringing my son down the week of thanksgiving for fishing. What area should we try? I have a riverhawk boat so rivers and protected waters are my only options. 
Are trout and reds (ordinarily) in rivers at this time?

Any help with launch suggestions and general directions would be great.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you coming down to Gulf Shores or Pensacola?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be walking the beaches in Gulf Shores fishing for pomps and you are welcome to join me. If you are in pensacola I am sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Go with dan or target bull reds. Rivers will be iffy til December.


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

FB,
I hate to ask a dumb question, but how do you suggest targeting Bull Reds?


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

By the way, we will be inland Pensacola/Beaulah.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be staying in the state park and arriving thursday morning I will be fishing at the beach around the pier.


----------



## SmokedMeat (Nov 9, 2014)

bamaflyfish said:


> FB,
> I hate to ask a dumb question, but how do you suggest targeting Bull Reds?


Look for pelicans diving on baitfish.


----------

